# Best Drill for running 1 1/4 cable



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I see a lot of you mentioning running 1 1/4 cable wit a right angle drill. Which drill would be best for this application? I see the timber wolf / dw124 mentioned most of the time but will a Milwaukee or Mikita work just as well?


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

been using millwaukee forever, hole hog at present time ,but have used the hole shooter loveeeeeeeeeee them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen those comments too Tungsten.

I've been K50, K60, and K1500's for many moons. I don't recall a situation that I would have needed (much less wanted) to use a drill. Maybe some one could further explain this procedure and when it would be preferable to using a machine with a clutch.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe one of these? 









http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...78?cm_sp=Upsells-_-Top Sellers-_-Product Page


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That a real mans drill right there  whose supposed to use that thing the freakin Hulk :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen them used by the electric utility. They were drilling holes with long ship auger bits in wooden poles for threaded studs and bolting on cross members.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought the drain machines turned the cable.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I thought the drain machines turned the cable.


We have a k-750, a sewermatic, a jetter and some other drain equipment. This just sounds like something that might come in handy every once and a while.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use my cordless drill to turn small cables, but that is all the info on that I can give away.:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I use my cordless drill to turn small cables, but that is all the info on that I can give away.:laughing:


Ive heard of handymen doing the same thing. I think they buy the attachment at hack depot:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I've seen them used by the electric utility. They were drilling holes with long ship auger bits in wooden poles for threaded studs and bolting on cross members.


Imagine if that thing kicks on you :blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I run mine with a Milwaukee drill will spin all 212 feet no problem jump a house trap with a four foot section in seconds. I run a large drum DM-55 ridgid K-60 and The drill and eel it will whip some serious azz. I have cut and removed large roots, objects. etc
Over 16 years I have run the drill set up. It gets the job done when others fail. 
Runs every eel blade including the best finish blade out there the eel 6 x 4 expander blade
Bottom picture shows the easy portability of this set up. Reel holds 56 feet put the key in your pocket stuff the wrench and cord in the reel. Go clear drain most sewers are 50 to 100 feet your in and out in one or two trips tops. Longer runs are a PITA and would rather use a drum low over head area's will test your back. That's what the K60 is for and tight areas. But this set up will work in tight space also takes time to master it.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I have never heard of any one using a DRILL on an inch & a quarter size cable.
A quarter inch, yes, but inch & a quarter?

If that thing kicks back, there will be hell to pay to somebody's hands


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I have never heard of any one using a DRILL on an inch & a quarter size cable.
> A quarter inch, yes, but inch & a quarter?
> 
> If that thing kicks back, there will be hell to pay to somebody's hands




There is a large multi vehicle drain & sewer cleaning company in my area that exclusively uses the 1 1/4" cable & drill on main lines.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Man, after running the K1500 for an hour or 2 on a bad one, I feel like I got beat up by Mike Tyson. 

Can't imagine why in the world anyone would want to use a drill??????:blink:

Silly plumbers, drills are for drillin.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Imagine if that thing kicks on you :blink:


 Man NH, that just looks like a broken wrist looking for a place to happen.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> Ive heard of handymen doing the same thing. I think they buy the attachment at hack depot:laughing:


 
I use 1/4" very flexible cables, cut to manageable lenghts. I use a cordless drill to spin them, the cable will go through a lav or kitchen sink p trap no problem. By going through the trap you can run water while spinning cable, and the cable is some what clean when done.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> I run mine with a Milwaukee drill will spin all 212 feet no problem jump a house trap with a four foot section in seconds. I run a large drum DM-55 ridgid K-60 and The drill and eel it will whip some serious azz. I have cut and removed large roots, objects. etc
> Over 16 years I have run the drill set up. It gets the job done when others fail.
> Runs every eel blade including the best finish blade out there the eel 6 x 4 expander blade
> Bottom picture shows the easy portability of this set up. Reel holds 56 feet put the key in your pocket stuff the wrench and cord in the reel. Go clear drain most sewers are 50 to 100 feet your in and out in one or two trips tops. Longer runs are a PITA and would rather use a drum low over head area's will test your back. That's what the K60 is for and tight areas. But this set up will work in tight space also takes time to master it.


:laughing: I didn't figure they'd believe you Rod... :laughing:

Oh well...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That must be funnier than hell seeing you use that drill...

So you put a 15 ft section on the drill and walk towards the drain as it feeds in....

If I was you I would film that every time you did it... some day who knows .... you may win an award from the worlds funniest videos :laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey rod. post a pic of yourself. that will cool the boys down. it's a sectional not a drum. most people that do this use a drill with a clutch. i don't think rod needs one. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I have never heard of any one using a DRILL on an inch & a quarter size cable.
> A quarter inch, yes, but inch & a quarter?
> 
> If that thing kicks back, there will be hell to pay to somebody's hands


when you get too much resistance with your drill you just like your finger go in the cable will spin in release the torque of the cable you won't break your hands or anything as long as you know what you doing it is an awesome setup to have in your toolbox

Sorry about the grammar I added this post via voice from my new phone. It has a hard time with my new England accent


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> :laughing: I didn't figure they'd believe you Rod... :laughing:
> 
> Oh well...


I figured they would not believe me redwood they would have to see it in action to believe it


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> That must be funnier than hell seeing you use that drill...
> 
> So you put a 15 ft section on the drill and walk towards the drain as it feeds in....
> 
> If I was you I would film that every time you did it... some day who knows .... you may win an award from the worlds funniest videos :laughing:


Oldschool the eel sections are only 8 foot lengths. I'm telling you if you seen it inaction you would have one too


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Oldschool the eel sections are only 8 foot lengths. I'm telling you if you seen it inaction you would have one too


With my luck ... my hand would get stuck on the trigger while it got caught up.... sending me flying across the room then me getting all wrapped in the snake....

I remember when I was younger and we were using a K1500 to clear a drain and the snake went on top off my boot and ripped the shoe laces right off my boot in 1 second flat...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> hey rod. post a pic of yourself. that will cool the boys down. it's a sectional not a drum. most people that do this use a drill with a clutch. i don't think rod needs one. breid...................:rockon:


Don't think this drill will send me for a spin anytime soon :no:
NASA said my weight to drill torque ratio makes it impossible for lift off:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> Don't think this drill will send me for a spin anytime soon :no:
> NASA said my weight to drill torque ratio makes it impossible for lift off:laughing:


Dam that would be the same as having two guys hold on to the drill :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Dam that would be the same as having two guys hold on to the drill :laughing:


You got that right :thumbsup: Now you know why they put up the closed sign when I pull up to a buffet :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> You got that right :thumbsup: Now you know why they put up the closed sign when I pull up to a buffet :laughing:


:laughing: I could see you putting them out of buisness in one sitting :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: I could see you putting them out of buisness in one sitting :laughing:


 Once a year my friendsan I go to this Buffet in Rhode Island place is called The Nordic Lodge "All you can eat lobster" and Everything else seafood prime cuts of meat "Place is Gods gift to the hungry":thumbsup:
I'm the smallest in the crew Some of my friends are 6' 8" ,6' 7" 400 lbs We scare them when we show up the remember us every time we go down.
6 of us go once a year

http://www.nordiclodge.com/


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

And as one who is 5'9" and weighs in at 155lbs. I'd need 2 of me to equal 1 of him.lol


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Nayman's Drain said:


> And as one who is 5'9" and weighs in at 155lbs. I'd need 2 of me to equal 1 of him.lol


I guess I'm my own second man :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> I guess I'm my own second man :laughing:


You should be charging the rate for two guys .... I doubt that anyone would argue with you about it.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn Rod your a big boy  and i thought the guy in the ridgid k60 video was big. I bet the k60 feels like a toy to you :yes: I'm only 5'9 185lbs soI might not have the mass to hold that thing if it kicks on me :no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I've seen them used by the electric utility. They were drilling holes with long ship auger bits in wooden poles for threaded studs and bolting on cross members.


I learned from a lineman to use an impact driver to drill big bits, one handed and no torque at all. It's just real loud.



UnclogNH said:


> You got that right :thumbsup: Now you know why they put up the closed sign when I pull up to a buffet :laughing:


I caused a sushi resturant to raise their rates by 30% for their all you can eat buffet. Not joking.


I use dewalt drill to run the eel cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Milwaukee "Hole Shooter". I was skeptical when I first heard about the drill and eel, but it's very effective and easy to operate. The Eel cable is 8' long, and self feeds into the pipe. If you can walk a dog, you can run the Drill and Eel. Don't know why people are scare of the holehawg or other large drills. Where plumbers, hell I'd run the holehawg all day in new construction. If youycan't handle it. then maybe your in the wrong trade....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> I use the Milwaukee "Hole Shooter". I was skeptical when I first heard about the drill and eel, but it's very effective and easy to operate. The Eel cable is 8' long, and self feeds into the pipe. If you can walk a dog, you can run the Drill and Eel. Don't know why people are scare of the holehawg or other large drills. Where plumbers, hell I'd run the holehawg all day in new construction. If youycan't handle it. then maybe your in the wrong trade....




Do you think the super hawg or timberwolf would be a better choice because of their longer length ?


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

AssTyme said:


> Do you think the super hawg or timberwolf would be a better choice because of their longer length ?


It really doesn't make a difference in the length if the drill. I've run a Hole Hawg for 10+ years now and I'm 5'8 140 lbs....never had a problem.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

part of the problem with imagining this is that we all have locked up hawgs, right angle drills or what ever. on drums they stick in the blockage and wind up to a stall. sectionals tend to grind on the blockage. think about it the machines don't flip over. i'm 66 and 140. i can do it safely. breid.................:rockon:


----------

